# Elective c-section



## clss1380 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey all!

I have a patient who had a c-section due to previous spinal surgery.  what diagnosis would you use to cover the c-section?  She could not get an epidural and didn't want to go through labor without it.

Thanks!!!


----------



## preserene (Oct 12, 2010)

Was it a global and when was the spinal surgery done?
I do not understand the meaning of the  sentence " She could not get an epidural and didn't want to go through labor without it." Could you be little more specific?
thank you


----------



## clss1380 (Oct 13, 2010)

It is global.  Not sure when the spinal surgery was.  She did not want to go undergo labor since she could not get an epidural so she had a c-section.


----------



## preserene (Oct 13, 2010)

Whether it was an elective or an emergency LSCS  both the same, 59510 as long as it is global.
The indication for CS also does not stand on the assignment of the code .
Hope this helps you. Thank you


----------



## bonzaibex (Oct 13, 2010)

What about 648.71 for your c-section related dx?  That one might be appropriate....

Becky, CPC


----------



## preserene (Oct 13, 2010)

658.x  Or 659.9 which ever appropriates your physician documentation about indication . Vcode  50.8 can be given as  a secondary  followed by your code, I feel.(followed by your code)
Physician's documentation/ op notes (of course it would be there), showing the previous history of Spinal surgery and for which patient did not wish to undergo the vaginal delivery or so like stuff must be pertinently documented.

Your code though depicts the status, it cannot be given as prim listed for elective CS, unless your physician documented so.  you can clarify with him/her if no indication documented . here it seems the elective indication being: Patien desire?!


----------

